# Last season for my power shift?



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Just put an impeller bearing in it and when I flipped the bucket up the bottom by the cutting edge is about gone from good old CNY rust. As near as I can figure I have 3 choices. Piece in a new section, Replace the bucket from a different machine or find another machine. 
It is a 1028 mod 38556 that I repowered 10 years ago with a Honda. I am not sure what other buckets would fit without a lot of modification. I want at least another 28" if not a 32". I have 2 24" units in "storage" that I bought for parts and ended up making one running machine. 

Any thoughts? Thanks, Greg


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the underside of the bucket?


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Ooh that’s bad. At this point your better off finding a parts machine with a failed transmission or something, bring a little body hammer or double sided rubber hammer and smack it lightly before you buy it.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

arienskids said:


> Ooh that’s bad. At this point your better off finding a parts machine with a failed transmission or something, bring a little body hammer or double sided rubber hammer and smack it lightly before you buy it.


Well I paid $100 for this machine without a motor 10 years ago, and I have 2 more 24" machines for $180 between the two, just need a bigger bucket than 24" 
I need to find another auction like I went to 2 years ago. Walked away with 4 blowers & 3 mowers for $225. Made my money back on the first blower I sold.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Greg13 said:


> Well I paid $100 for this machine without a motor 10 years ago, and I have 2 more 24" machines for $180 between the two, just need a bigger bucket than 24"
> I need to find another auction like I went to 2 years ago. Walked away with 4 blowers & 3 mowers for $225. Made my money back on the first blower I sold.


Are you good with a welder? It looks like the majority of the rotted out area is 2-3 inches above the scraper bar. Is the rusted area by the impeller housing rotted through?


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

That was one of my options, I may do that. I am not sure what other model buckets would be a bolt on replacement.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Powershifts are getting rare in Massachusetts....If it were mine, I would grind off the paint and rust and weld new metal over the outside of the bucket in the worst areas, then prime and paint. Ugly but effective. I've done this quite a few times. I've got a few 32 inch Powershifts I could sell if you want to drive to Se Mass.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Sand Blast The SNOT OOT Of That Puppy. Throw Some POR-15 Over It With A Lick Of Paint. And You Will Good To Go 4 Another 20 Some Odd Years.







*


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

cranman said:


> Powershifts are getting rare in Massachusetts....If it were mine, I would grind off the paint and rust and weld new metal over the outside of the bucket in the worst areas, then prime and paint. Ugly but effective. I've done this quite a few times. I've got a few 32 inch Powershifts I could sell if you want to drive to Se Mass.


I think they are getting rare all over. When you figure the newest ones are old enough to vote and today's throw away mentality it's really no wonder. That's why I have bought parts machines when I see them for $100 a pop but the rest are 24" a little small for my driveway.
I may consider a day trip next summer as long as you have a few that aren't made of gold.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greg13 said:


> I think they are getting rare all over. When you figure the newest ones are old enough to vote and today's throw away mentality it's really no wonder. That's why I have bought parts machines when I see them for $100 a pop but the rest are 24" a little small for my driveway.
> I may consider a day trip next summer as long as you have a few that aren't made of gold.
> 
> Thanks, Greg


You must promise to give it a good home


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The Powershift imho is perhaps one of the best snowblowers ever made bar none. People in the know are parting them out instead of selling them whole as they are worth so much more for parts. Very few mechanics can rebuild a tranny and 25 years later the trannies are needing attention. Cables are not available. Never seen a Powershift that needed an impeller kit. I'll stick with the older Ariens that are bullet proof and easy to maintain....but I really appreciate a good Powershift. Especially with the big Briggs engine.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

cranman said:


> The Powershift imho is perhaps one of the best snowblowers ever made bar none. People in the know are parting them out instead of selling them whole as they are worth so much more for parts. Very few mechanics can rebuild a tranny and 25 years later the trannies are needing attention. Cables are not available. Never seen a Powershift that needed an impeller kit. I'll stick with the older Ariens that are bullet proof and easy to maintain....but I really appreciate a good Powershift. Especially with the big Briggs engine.


 I do agree as far as one of the best ever. That is why I have another 24" running and another 24" parts machine (unless I put a motor on it). People just don't understand how they work, they would rather add weight to the front. I don't understand why they stopped making them, It is a rather simple design & concept.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Well, I got lucky. I went out in the storage tent and one of the 824 has had a 28" bucket put on it by a previous owner. So, next summer's project..... 
Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeeeeeeeow that rust is bad. Sounds like you have a donor bucket. Keep an eye on rust and treat is every year or 2 of you can. It's not hard to do.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Get some por-15 or some other rust paint and you by it up every few years


----------

